# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  a-MUSE-ing thread

## Ben Milne

found a Muse fan forum discussing Matt's mandolin playing.  a little conjecture here and there regarding mandos... i don't think they quite get there in the end...  

Wiki lists Blackout as having mandolin content...  naturally this is one is on an earlier album with the rest of their better stuff

----------

